# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  تَخْرِيْجِ حَدِيثِ «لا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ ، وَلا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ »

## أبو زُرعة الرازي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الْحَمْدُ للهِ الْوَاقِي مَنْ اتَّقَاهُ مَرَجَ الأَهْواءِ وَهَرَجِهَا . وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ شَهَادَةً كَامِنَةً فِي الْقَلْبِ وَاللِّسَانُ يَنْطِقُ بِهَا وَالْجَوَارِحُ تَعْمَلُ عَلَى مِنْهَاجِهَا . آمِنَةً مِنْ اخْتِلالِ الأَذْهَانِ وَغَلَبَةِ الأَهْوَاءِ وَاعْوِجَاجِهَا . ضَامِنَةً لِمَنْ يَمُوتُ عَلَيْهَا حُسْنَ لِقَاءِ الأَرْوَاحِ عِنْدَ عُرُوجِهَا . وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدَاً عَبْدُ اللهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِمَامُ التَّقْوَى وَضِيَاءُ سِرَاجِهَا . وَالسِّرَاجُ الْمُنِيْرُ الْفَارِقُ بَيْنَ ضِيَاءِ الدِّينِ وَظُلُمَاتِ الشِّرْكِ وَاعْوِجَاجِهَا . وَالآخِذُ بِحُجُزِ مُصَدِّقِيهِ عَنِ التَّهَافُتِ فِي النَّارِ وَوُلُوجِهَا . صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ أَزْكَى صَلاتِهِ مَا دَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ تَجْرِي لِمُسْتَقَرٍ لَهَا فِي أَبْرَاجِهَا .... وَبَعْدُ .. 
قَالَ مُسلِمْ فِي الصَحِيح (2682) : حَدَّثَنَا   أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا   وَكِيعٌ وَأَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ،  عَنِ   الأَعْمَشِ . ح  حَدَّثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى ، وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا   أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ،  عَنِ   الأَعْمَشِ ،  عَنْ   عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ ،  عَنْ   زِرٍّ ، قَالَ :   قَالَ   عَلِيٌّ  : وَالَّذِي فَلَقَ الْحَبَّةَ وَبَرَأَ النَّسَمَةَ ، إِنَّهُ لَعَهْدُ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، إِلَيَّ أَنْ "  لَا يُحِبَّنِي إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ ، وَلَا يُبْغِضَنِي إِلَّا مُنَافِق "  .

تَخْرِيْجِ حَدِيثِ «لا يُحِبُّكَ إِلا مُؤْمِنٌ ، وَلا يُبْغِضُكَ إِلا مُنَافِقٌ » ..
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التخريج .
أخرجه الحميدي (58) قال : حدثنا يحيى بن عيسى. و"أحمد" 1/84(642) قال : حدثنا ابن نمير. وفي 1/95(731) و1/128 (1062) قال : حدثنا وكيع. و"مسلم" 1/60(152) قال : حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، حدثنا وكيع ، وأبو معاوية (ح) وحدثنا يحيى بن يحيى ، واللفظ له ، أخبرنا أبو معاوية. و"ابن ماجة" 114 قال : حدثنا علي بن محمد ، حدثنا وكيع ، وأبو معاوية ، وعبد الله بن نمير. و"الترمذي" 3736 قال : حدثنا عيسى بن عثمان ، ابن أخي يحيى بن عيسى ، حدثنا أبو زكريا الرملي. و"النسائي" 8/115 ، وفي "الكبرى" 8433 قال : أخبرنا يوسف بن عيسى ، قال : أنبأنا الفضل بن موسى. وفي 8/117 ، وفي "الكبرى" 8432 قال : أخبرنا واصل بن عبد الأعلى ، قال : حدثنا وكيع. وفي "الكبرى" 8097 و8431 قال : أخبرنا محمد بن العلاء ، قال : حدثنا أبو معاوية .. فحديث بهِ سبعة أنفس عن الأعمش : [ عبيد الله بن موسى ، أبو معاوية الضرير ، يحيى بن سعيد ، أبو زكريا الرملي ، وكيع بن الجراح  ، عبد الله بن نمير ، والفضل بن موسى . عن الأعمش , عن عدي بن ثابت , عن زر بن حبيش .. فذكر الحديث ] قلتُ : وهؤلاء كلهم ثقات رووه عن الأعمش وجاء الحديث من رواية شعبة بن الحجاج فأنكرها ابن أبي حاتم في العلل ، والحديث صحيح الإسناد حسن إسنادهُ من رواية أبي معاوية البزار في بحره الزخار ، وقال أنهُ احسنُ ما روي في هذا الوجه من رواية أبو معاوية ، وهي عند مسلم من رواية أبو معاوية الضرير عن وكيع بن الجراح ( معاً ) عن الأعمش في الصحيح فلا وجه لمن ضعفهُ . 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  دراسة الأسانيد . 
قال الإمام الألباني رحمه الله تعالى : [صحيح] .
قال الحافظُ الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء (2246) : [ غَرِيبٌ عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، وَالْمَشْهُورُ حَدِيثُ الأَعْمَشِ ، عَنْ عَدِيٍّ ، فمعناه أن حب علي من الإيمان ، وبغضه من النفاق ، فالإيمان ذو شعب ، وكذلك النفاق يتشعب ، فلا يقول عاقل : إن مجرد حبه يصير الرجل به مؤمنا مطلقا ، ولا بمجرد بغضه يصير به الموحد منافقا خالصا ، فمن أحبه وأبغض أبا بكر ، كان في منزلة من أبغضه ، وأحب أبا بكر ، فبغضهما ضلال ونفاق ، وحبهما هدى وإيمان ، والحديث ففي صحيح مسلم ] ، وقال رحمه الله تعالى في موضعٍ آخر عندما ذكر رواية منصور بن المعتمر : [ وَهَذَا وَقَعَ أَعْلَىَ مِنْ هَذَا بِخَمْسِ دَرَجَاتٍ فِي جُزْءِ الذُّهْلِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِ ] وقال رحمه الله تعالى : [ رَوَاهُ مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ طَرِيقِ  أَبِي مُعَاوِيَةَ  ، وَوَكِيعٍ ، عَنِ   الأَعْمَشِ] قلتُ : وهو أرجحها من رواية أبي معاوية ووكيع في صحيح مسلم وتبقى الحجة لمن أعلها في رواية عدي بن ثابت ( وتشيعهِ ) وهذا ليس بوجهٍ لإعلال الحديث فقد سبقنا بها أئمة هذه الصنعة وبينوا أن رواية عدي بن ثابت ليس فيها ما يضر وحسبك بقول الإمام الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء ، فلو كان يرى رواية عدي بن ثابت علة ، لردها وليست الرواية من خصائص علي بن أبي طالب فمحبة كل مؤمن من الإيمان وبغضهُ من النفاق ، وما أشد بغض الرافضة للشيخين فهذه علامة كفرهم ونفاقهم ولهذا فإنهُ لا وجه من إعلال الحديث بتدليس الأعمش وسنتطرق لهذه النقطة ، أو بتشيع عدي بن ثابت وسيتبين إن شاء الله .

وعند ابن ماجة من رواية 3 ثقات عن الأعمش (111) : حَدَّثَنَا   عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا   وَكِيعٌ ، وَأَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، وعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ  ،  عَنْ   الْأَعْمَشِ ،  عَنْ   عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ ،  عَنْ   زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ ،   عَن   عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، قَالَ : عَهِدَ إِلَيَّ النَّبِيُّ الْأُمِّيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  " أَنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّنِي ، إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ ، وَلَا يُبْغِضُنِي إِلَّا مُنَافِقٌ "  . قلتُ : وهذا من رواية ثلاثة ثقات عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى وهم ممن روى الحديث عنهُ ، وهو حديثُ صحيح الإسناد لم يضعفهُ احدٌ من أهل العلم الأوائل ولا الأواخر فكيف يضعفهُ طلبة العلم المبتدئين أمثالنا ..!! وقد رجح الدارقطني وابن أبي حاتم رواية وكيع وأبو معاوية عن الأعمش ويترجحُ عندنا كذلك رواية عبد الله بن نمير ( ثقة جليل ) عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى ، وعنعنته تحمل على الإتصال وقد غلط بعضُ طلبة العلم إذ فحش في رد روايته ووصفه ( التدليس عن الكذابين ) وهذا ليس في محلهِ أبداً ولا وجه لهُ .

وقد حسنهُ الترمذي قائلاً الجامع للترمذي (3699) : [ قَالَ  أَبُو عِيسَى: هَذَا حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ].
بل حسنهُ البزار في البحر الزخار مسند البزار (530) : [ وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لا نَعْلَمُهُ يُرْوَى عَنْ عَلِيٍّ ، بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْ هَذَا الإِسْنَادِ ] نسب بعض طلبة العلم أن البزار قد ضعف الحديث من غير رواية الأعمش ، وقد ظفرتُ برواية الأعمش الذي رواهُ عنهُ أبو معاوية في البحر الزخار وقد حسنهُ الإمام رحمه الله تعالى في مسنده المعلل ، وإن كنتُ غفلتُ عن إخراج البزار لغير رواية أبو معاوية الضرير عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى فأتمنى أن يضعها الأخوة ، وأبو معاوية من أخيار أصحاب الأعمش ويظهر لي أن الأعمش قد حفظهُ من كلام الأئمة وليس فيه ما ينكر عليهِ والمتن لا يخدمُ الرفض ولا أهله لعنهم الله .

وقال البغوي رحمه الله في شرح السنة (3818) : [ هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ يَحْيَى ، عَنْ أَبِي مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ ] ، وقال في موضعٍ آخر [ صحيح ] وقال ابن أبي حاتم في العلل : [ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ  رَوَاهُ   الأَعْمَشُ   عَنْ   عَدِيٍّ  ،  عَنْ   زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ  ،  عَنْ   عَلِيٍّ   . وَقَدْ رَوَى  عَنِ   الأَعْمَشِ الْخَلْقُ  ، وَالْحَدِيثُ مَعْرُوفٌ بِالأَعْمَشِ ، وَمِنْ حَدِيثِ شُعْبَةَ غَلَطٌ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ هَذَا الْحَدِيثُ عِنْدَ شُعْبَةَ كَانَ أَوَّلَ مَا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  ] قلتُ : والذي يظهر لنا من كلام أبي حاتم في العلل أن الحديث معروفٌ من رواية الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى عن عدي بن ثابت ، ويرويه جمعٌ من الرواة عن الأعمش فابن أبي حاتم رحمه الله تعالى نقل عن أبيه ترجيح رواية الأعمش دون إعلالها ، وقولهُ ( معروفٌ بالأعمش ) أي برواية الأعمش وقوله ( وقد روى عن الأعمش الخلق ) أي رواهُ عنهُ جمعٌ من أصحابه وأهلُ الاختصاص عنهُ رحمه الله .
قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ - الحاكِم - : لا أَعْلَمُ فِي رُوَاةِ الْحَدِيثِ زِرًّا غَيْرَ ابْنِ حُبَيْشٍ الأَسَدِيَّ ، وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ مُخَرَّجٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . قال هبة الله اللالكائي في شرحهِ : وَاللَّفْظُ لِعَمْرِو بْنِ عَلِيٍّ ، أَخْرَجَهُ مُسْلِمٌ فِي الصَّحِيحِ . قلتُ : ولم نعلم أحد من أئمة الحديث أنكر هذا الخبر المروي في صحيح مسلم ، بل قال أبو نعيم الأصفهاني في الحلية : [  هَذَا حَدِيثٌ صَحِيحٌ مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ ،  رَوَاهُ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ دَاوُدَ الْخُرَيْبِيُّ ، وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَائِشَةَ ،  حَدَّثنا  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ خَلادٍ ،  ثنا  الْحَارِثُ بْنُ أَبِي أُسَامَةَ ،  ثنا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ ،  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، وَرَوَاهُ  الْجَمُّ الغفير   عَنِ  الأَعْمَشِ ، وَرَوَاهُ  شُعْبَةُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ عَنْ  عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ ] ورواية شعبة أنكرت عليه ، أنكرها عليه الدارقطني رحمه الله تعالى في العلل كما سيأتي ، وابن أبي حاتم وقد تقدم ، فالحديث صحيح لا شك في ذلك وسنناقش بإذن الله تعالى الاعتراضات على رواية مسلم في الصحيح والله الموفق . 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  تفرد الأعمش برواية الحديث عن عدي بن ثابت .
قلتُ : فالأعمش رحمه الله تعالى من الأثبات إمامٌ جليل أخرج لهُ الشيخين في الصحيح ، وهو ممن يحتمل تفردهُ برواية الحديث ، وإن إنفرد برواية الحديث عن عدي بن ثابت فقد رواهُ عنهُ خلقٌ كثير في جملتهم أوثقُ أصحابهِ فالذي أراهُ أن تفردهُ مما يحتمل لا مما ينكر عليهِ رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد عيب على الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى التدليس وسنذكر التدليس بإذن الرحمن في النقطة التي تليها ، ولابد أن نذكر ترجمتهُ ليعلم أن أهل الحديث ما إحتملوا تفرد الأعمش برواية حديث عن من فوقهُ إلا لإمامته في الحديث ولو كان مما أنكر على الأعمش الإنفراد بهِ لسبق طلبة العلم في هذا العصر أئمة الحديث المتقدمين ، وفي ترجمتهِ ما يثبتُ لنا إمامته في الحديث وحفظهِ وحسبك برواية الضرير عنهُ ووكيع بن الجراح وهم من الأثبات الثقات ، وإن كانت رواية الرملي عنهُ ضعيفة فغيرها يقوي الحديث عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى ، وقد ترجم لهُ الأعلام والسير زاخرة بترجمته رحمه الله تعالى : 
قال الإمام الذهبي : [ أحد الأئمة الثقات عداده في صغار التابعين ما نقموا عليه إلا التدليس ] . 
وقال في التذكرة : [ الأعمش الحافظ الثقة شيخ الإسلام أبو محمد سليمان بن مهران الأسدي الكاهلي مولاهم الكوفي أصله من بلاد الري رأى أنس بن مالك وحفظ عنه وروى عن بن أبي أوفى وعكرمة وأبي وائل وزر وأبي عمرو الشيباني والمعرور بن سويد وإبراهيم النخعي وخلق كثير وعنه شعبة والسفيانان وزائدة ووكيع وعبيد الله بن موسى ويعلى بن عبيد وأبو نعيم وخلائق ، قال بن المديني له نحو من ألف وثلاثمائة حديث وقال بن عيينة كان الأعمش أقرأهم لكتاب الله وأحفظهم للحديث وأعلمهم بالفرائض وقال الفلاس كان الأعمش يسمى المصحف من صدقه ، وقال يحيى القطان الأعمش علامة الإسلام ، وقال الحربي ما خلف الأعمش أعبد منه لله وقال وكيع بقي الأعمش قريبا من سبعين سنة لم تفته التكبيرة الأولى ] وقد إنفرد المُعِلُ للحديث بقول تفرد الأعمش برواية الحديث ، ولم يذكر الوجه لذلك ، فلا إشكال في تفرد الأعمش ، وقد أخرج البخاري لأفراد كثير فهل نرد روايتهم لتفردهم في الصحيحين ، فالذي أراهُ أن التفرد ليس علةً تقدحُ برواية الحديث وإلا لزم رد كثير من أحاديث الصحيح ..!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال المُعِلُ " عدي بن ثابت " شيعي بل رافضي ..!! وروايتهُ مردودة ..!!
قلتُ : وهذه غريبة ممن أعل الحديث بهذه الطريقة ، فإن كان من أهل الصدق ( فصدقهُ لنا ، وبدعتهُ عليه ) والأصل في رواية المبتدع إذا كان ضابطا ثقة القبول، سواء روى فيما يوافق بدعته أم لا، ما لم يكن قد كفر ببدعته، فحينئذ يرد لكفره، وعلى هذا الأئمة الحفاظ، فهم يخرجون للمبتدع إذا كان ثقة ثبتا، ويصححون خبره فلابد التفريق بين بدعة التشيع ( الخفيف ) وبدعة ( الرفض ) وقد تكلمَ صاحبُ الإعلال في التشيع الخفيف وإستغربتُ جعلهُ عدي بن ثابت من الرافضة الذين يرد حديثهم وهذا ليس في محلهِ ، وحديث عدي بن ثابت في الصحيح ولو كان رافضياً للزم أن يرد كلُ حديثهُ في الصحيح ، قال شيخنا الطريفي : [ وعدي بن ثابت ثقة وصفه بالتشيع الأئمة كابن معين والإمام أحمد وأبي حاتم ويعقوب بن سفيان، بل قال المسعودي:(ما رأيت أقول بقول الشيعة من عدي بن ثابت) ، ومع هذا أخرج له الأئمة.بل قال بتوثيقه من وصفه بالتشيع وأخرج له فيما يوافق بدعته كالإمام أحمد بن حنبل والنسائي.وقد قال علي بن المديني:(لو تركت أهل البصرة للقدر، وتركت أهل الكوفة للتشيع لخربت الكتب) ] قلتُ : وليس في أهل البدع أصحُ حديثاً من الخوارج ، فهم أصدقُ لهجةً من غيرهم في رواية الحديث قال الشيخ : [ وكلما تأخر العصر بأهل البدع، وتقادم العهد بهم، قل احترازهم في الرواية، وتحريهم للصدق، وذلك لظهور التعصب وقلة الديانة، فمن تقدم منهم أحسن حالا واحترازا ممن تأخر ] قلتُ : وهنا كلامٌ نفيس في هذا الأمر ، فعدي بن ثابت ممن حسن حالهُ ولم يعرف لهُ في روايته تناولٌ للشيخين رضي الله عنهما ، ولم يذكر أحدٌ من الأعلام عنهُ هذا أبداً ، فمسلم رحمه الله تعالى متحرِ ومدقق فيما يأخذ من الأحاديث ، ولم يخرج لهُ الإمام مسلم إلا لمعرفته رحمه الله تعالى بأن حديثهُ ليس فيه ما ينكر على عدي بن ثابت رحمه الله تعالى ، فالذي نقولهُ لمن يعل الحديث بتشيع بن ثابت هل من العقل أن يقال أن تشيع بن ثابت خفي على الإمام مسلم ولم يعرفهُ وعرفهُ غيرهُ من الأئمة أو عرفهُ ( طويلب العلم ) فأعل الحديث بتشيع عدي بن ثابت ، وهذا مما لا يحتملُ من أي وجهٍ من الوجوه أبداً . :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الدارقطني : [ يرويه الاعمش عن عدي بن ثابت عن زر عن علي رواه أصحاب الاعمش عنه كذلك ، واختلف عن وكيع فرواه السري بن حيان عن وكيع عن الاعمش عن عمرو بن مرة عن أبي البختري عن علي ووهم فيه والصحيح عن وكيع وغيره عن الاعمش عن عدي بن ثابت عن زر ورواه موسى بن إسماعيل الجبلي عن بن المبارك عن الاعمش عن عاصم عن زر عن علي ووهم فيه أيضا والصواب حديث عدي بن ثابت ] قلتُ : الدارقطني رحمه الله تعالى صحح حديث وكيع عن الأعمش وقولهُ ( غيرهُ ) يعني مثل عبد الله بن نمير وأبو معاوية الضرير عن عدي بن ثابت عن زر ، فلو كانت رواية عدي بن ثابت معلة لتشيعهِ فهل خفيت هذه العلة على الدارقطني وظهرت للأمين وغيرهِ ممن يضعفون الأحاديث الصحيحة الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أم أنها خفيت على الجهابذة وظهرت لطلبة العلم ولله وحدهُ المشتكى ، فالدارقطني يصحح الحديث ولا يعلهُ ، والقولُ قولهُ رحمه الله تعالى فلا ينظر بعدها لمن حاور تضعيف الحديث ورغم أن الحديث مما يحتج به الرويبضة أخزاهم الله تعالى إلا أن الحديث ليس فيه ما يثبت بهِ قول الرويبضة أو عقيدةٍ واحدة من عقائدهم فما أسفهم وما أضعف عقلهم يحتجون بما لا يملكون في كتبهم من كتب أهل الحق والدين ، ومع ذلك هو عليكم لا لكم أيها الأنعام .

فالتشيعُ ليس السبُ أو تناول الشيخين قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : [ مع أن بعض أهل السنة كانوا قد اختلفوا في عثمان وعلي رضي الله عنهما بعد اتفاقهم على تقديم أبي بكر وعمر أيهما أفضل فقدم قوم عثمان وسكتوا أو ربعوا بعلي وقدم قوم عليا وقوم توقفوا لكن استقر أمر أهل السنة على تقديم عثمان ثم علي وإن كانت هذه المسألة مسألة عثمان وعلي ليست من باب الأصول التي يضلل المخالف فيها عند جمهور أهل السنة ] وتعقب الحافظ الذهبي الإختلاف في تقديم عثمان على علي وهو ما إستقر عليه أهل السنة والجماعة ، فمن قدم علياً قال الحافظ : [ ليس تفضيل علي (على عثمان ) برفض ولا هو بدعة بل قد ذهب إليه خلق من الصحابة والتابعين فكل من علي وعثمان ذو فضل وسابقة ولكن جمهور الأمة على ترجيح عثمان وإليه نذهب والخطب في ذلك يسير ] وفي مشيخة الأعمش عنهُ كزر بن حبيش من يقدم عثمان على علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهم ومنهم من قدم علي وكانوا متحابين متوادين فلله المشتكى كيف يردُ حديثٌ في الصحيح بهذه الطريقة الهوجاء ، أما يجبُ علينا التحري والتدقيق عند البحث نسأل الله تعالى السلامة فإنا نعلمُ يقينا أن مثل هذه الأخبار لا تخدم أهل البدع ( الكفرية ) بل إنها عليهم وحسبنا بمن جلس على ثغر حوارهم يصدُهم ويهاجمهم فجزاهم الله خيراً .

وحسبك بما قاله الشيخ أحمد شاكر في الباعث : [ والعبرة في الرواية بصدق الراوي وأمانته والثقة بدينه وخلقه والمتتبع لأحوال الرواة يرى كثيرا من أهل البدع موضعا للثقة والاطئنان وإن رووا ما يوافق رأيهم ويرى كثيرا منهم لايوثق بأي شيء يرويه فلو رد حديث هؤلاء لذهبت جملة الآثار النبوية وهذه مفسدة بينة ] ، وقد إعترض المعترض فرمي الأعمش بالتدليس وهذا ليس وجهٌ لإعلال الحديث فالأعمش من المكثرين وممن تحمل عنعنتهم على الإتصال خصوصاً في الصحيح ، ولابد من الإشارة في هذا الباب إلي قول الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني : [ ثقة رمي بالتشيع، ومرة: احتج به الجماعة وما أخرج له في الصحيح شيء مما يقوي بدعته ] ورواية مسلم ليست في بدعة عدي بن ثابت ، بل مثلهُ في الأنصار رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ، وليس الحديث من الخصائص فلا أعلمُ أحداً ينكرُ أن الولاء للمؤمنين من الإيمان ، والبراء من الكفار من الإيمان كما أن البراء من المؤمنين ( نفاق ) والبراء من الكافر إيمان فهل يجتمعان ، لابد من التنبه والله المستعان .

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال المعترضُ " الأعمش مدلس " وقد عنعن . 
قلتُ : وعنعنة الأعمش في الصحيح محمولة على الإتصال ، وهذا ما ذهب إليه جمهور المحدثين كما أن الأعمش من المكثرين فإن عنعنته تحمل على الإتصال لكثرة حديثهِ وسماعهِ وهو خيرٌ من قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي وكلاهما من رواية الأعمش عنهم ( صحيح ) فالأعمش في المرتبة الثانية في المدلسين وهم من إحتمل الأئمة تدليسهم .وفي الأخير الكلامُ حول متن الحديث ، قال المعلمي في التنكيل (1/48) : [ والمقصود هنا أن من لا يؤمن منه تعمد التحريف والزيادة والنقص على أي وجه كان فلم تثبت عدالته ، فإن كان كل من اعتقد أمرا ورأى أنه الحق وأن القربة إلى الله تعالى في تثبيته لا يؤمن منه ذلك فليس في الدنيا ثقة ، وهذا باطل قطعا ، فالحكم به على المبتدع إن قامت الحجة على خلافه بثبوت عدالته وصدقه وأمانته فباطل ، وإلا وجب أن لا يحتج بخبرة ألبتة ، سواء أوافق بدعته أم خالفها ] ، وقال الحافظ الجوزجاني : [ ومنهم زائغ عن القصد صدوق اللهجة قد جرى في الناس حديثه إذ كان مخذولا في بدعته مأمونا في روايته فهؤلاء ليس فيهم حيلة إلا أن يؤخذ منهم ما يعرف إذا لم يقوي بدعته فيتهم به عند ذلك ] ، وقد قال الشيخ المعلمي رحمه الله تعالى في التنكيل (1/51) : [ المروي المقوي لبدعة راويه ، إما غير منكر ، فلا وجه لرده فضلا عن رد راويه ، وإما منكر ، فحكم المنكر معروف ، وهو أنه ضعيف ، فأما راويه فإنه اتجه الحمل عليه بما ينافي العدالة كرميه بتعمد الكذب أو اتهامه به سقط ألبته ، وإن اتجه الحمل على غير ذلك كالتدليس المغتفر والوهم والخطأ لم يجرح بذلك ، وإن تردد الناظر ـ وقد ثبتت العدالة ـ وجب القبول ، وإلا أخذ بقول من هو أعرف منه وأوقف ] ولو كانت رواية عدي بن ثابت فيها ما هو لبدعتهِ لكان أئمة الحديث تفطنوا لمثل هذا وردوها قال الناقد : (( دين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يحتمل الدنس ـ يعني الكذب )) قال سفيان الجامع لأخلاق الراوي وآداب السامع (2/8) : (( إني لأحسب رجلا لو حدث نفسه بالكذب في الحديث لعرف به )) وقد قال شيخنا المعلمي في  التنكيل (1/47) : [ ومن مارس أحوال الراوية وأخبار رواة السنة وأئمتها علم أن عناية الأئمة بحفظها وحراستها ونفي الباطل عنها والكشف عن دخائل الكذابين والمتهمين كانت أضعاف عناية الناس بأخبار دنياهم ومصالحها ] قلتُ : لابد أن يؤخذ مثل هذا الكلام النفيس بعين الإعتبار ، رضي الله عن أئمتنا وعلمائنا وأعلامنا ، فوالله ما تركوا شيء إلا وقد تكلموا فيه وبينوه فرحمهم الله ورضي عنهم أجمعين .

وفي الختام تجدُ التعليقات على متن الحديث ورد شبه الرافضة في كثير من المواقع الجليلة : 
( شبكة الدفاع عن السنة ، منتديات السرداب الإسلامية ، منتديات أنصار آل محمد ، موقع فيصل نور ، شبكة الدعاة إلي العلم النافع ) وغيرها من الشبكات الإسلامية التي عُنيت بالرد على الزنادقة الرافضة أخزاهم الله تعالى فجزاهم الله تعالى كل خير ونفع بهم ، وأجزل عليهم المثوبة الحسنة ، والرد على الشبهة في شبكة السرداب هنا . والله أعلى وأعلم .

وصلي اللهم وسلم على الحبيب محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

كَتَبَهُ غفر الله لهُ ولمشيختهِ ولوالديه وأطال عمر والدته/
أبو زُرعَة الرازيّ
8/5/2012

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

نرفعهُ ليفيدنا المشائخ بتعليقاتهم حفظهم الله .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

*



خرجه الحميدي (58) قال : حدثنا يحيى بن عيسى


قلت : يحيى بن عيسى ضعيف الحديث .






فحديث بهِ سبعة أنفس عن الأعمش : [ عبيد الله بن موسى ، أبو معاوية الضرير ، يحيى بن سعيد ، أبو زكريا الرملي ، وكيع بن الجراح ، عبد الله بن نمير ، والفضل بن موسى . عن الأعمش , عن عدي بن ثابت , عن زر بن حبيش .. فذكر الحديث ] .


*
*قلت : يحيى بن سعيد لم تذكره في تخريجك فلعله سبق قلم منك ، والحديث لم يحدث به هؤلاء السبعة فقط ، بل هو متواتر عن الأعمش رحمه الله معروف به :*
*قال أبو حاتم الرازي : " هذا الحديث رواه الأعمش عن عدي ، عن زر بن حبيش ، عن علي . وقد روى عن الأعمش الخلق ، والحديث معروف بالأعمش " [علل ابنه]* 
*وقال أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية : " ورواه الجم الغفير عن الأعمش " .*
*وقال أيضا : " وممن روى هذا الحديث عن عدي بن ثابت سوى ما ذكرنا : الحكم بن عتيبة ، وجابر بن يزيد الجعفي ، والحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي ، وسليمان الشيباني ، وسالم الفراء ، ومسلم الملائي ، والوليد بن عقبة ، وأبو مريم ، وأبو الجهم والد هارون ، وسلمة بن سويد الجعفي ، وأيوب ، وعمار ابنا شعيب الضبعي ، وأبان بن قطن المحاربي ، كل هؤلاء من رواة أهل الكوفة ومن أعلامهم ، ورواه عبد الله بن عبد القدوس ، عن الأعمش ، عن موسى بن طريف ، عن عبادة بن ربعي عن علي مثله " .*

* 



بل حسنهُ البزار في البحر الزخار مسند البزار (530) : [ وَهَذَا الْحَدِيثُ لا نَعْلَمُهُ يُرْوَى عَنْ عَلِيٍّ ، بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْ هَذَا الإِسْنَادِ ]



*
*الرقم الصحيح هو (560) .**قال البزار :* *حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ، قال : حدثنا أبو معاوية ، عن الأعمش ، عن عدي بن ثابت ، عن زر ، عن علي رضي الله عنه ، قال : والذي فلق الحبة ، وبرأ النسمة إنه لعهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمي إلي : أنه لا يحبني إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضني إلا منافق.**وهذا الحديث لا نعلمه يروى عن علي ، بأحسن من هذا الإسناد.**قلت : وهذا ليس تحسينا بالمعنى الاصطلاحي ، لأن أحسن تعني أفضل أو أصح ، يعني تصحيح نسبي ، والتصحيح النسبي يمكن أن يفاضل رواية بالنسبة لروايات أخرى ، أو تفضيل رواية صحيحة على أقل رواية أقل منها في الضبط والاتقان ، ولا يخرج كلاهما عن مرتبة الصحة .**



قال المسعودي : ( ما أدركنا أحداً أقْوَلَ بقول الشيعة من عدي بن ثابت ) 


لم يثبت أن عدي بن ثابت داعية من كبار علماء الشيعة ، وليس المسعودي هذا بحجة في اثبات أن عدي بن ثابت من كبار الدعاة للرفض**1- * *المسعودي رافضي ، وكتبه معروفة بأنها كتب أكاذيب وموضوعات .**2- * *أن الرافضة معروف عنهم بانتحال الأشخاص ، خاصة ممن نسب اليه قدرا من التشيع ، فيجعلونه اماما من أئمتهم .**قال الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/61) : " عدى بن ثابت عالم الشيعة ، وصادقهم ، وقاصهم ، وإمام مسجدهم ، ولو كانت الشيعة مثله لقل شرهم " .**فهل لو كان الشيعة كلهم مثله في الغلو ودعاة الى بدعتهم لكثر شرهم ، مما يدل على أن عدي بن ثابت لم يكن على تشيعهم المذموم ...*


> *والحديث :*


*1- * *صححه مسلم وابن حبان وأبو نعيم الأصبهاني وأبو محمد البغوي .**2- * *واجتباه النسائي في السنن .**3- * *وقال الترمذي : " حسن صحيح " ،* *وهذا يفيد التصحيح لا مجرد التحسين* *.*

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> قلت : يحيى بن عيسى ضعيف الحديث .


نعم هو يحيى بن عيسى الرملي .




> قلت : يحيى بن سعيد لم تذكره في تخريجك فلعله سبق قلم منك ، والحديث لم يحدث به هؤلاء السبعة فقط ، بل هو متواتر عن الأعمش رحمه الله معروف به :
> *قال أبو حاتم الرازي : " هذا الحديث رواه الأعمش عن عدي ، عن زر بن حبيش ، عن علي . وقد روى عن الأعمش الخلق ، والحديث معروف بالأعمش " [علل ابنه]* 
> *وقال أبو نعيم الأصبهاني في الحلية : " ورواه الجم الغفير عن الأعمش " .*
> *وقال أيضا : " وممن روى هذا الحديث عن عدي بن ثابت سوى ما ذكرنا : الحكم بن عتيبة ، وجابر بن يزيد الجعفي ، والحسن بن عمرو الفقيمي ، وسليمان الشيباني ، وسالم الفراء ، ومسلم الملائي ، والوليد بن عقبة ، وأبو مريم ، وأبو الجهم والد هارون ، وسلمة بن سويد الجعفي ، وأيوب ، وعمار ابنا شعيب الضبعي ، وأبان بن قطن المحاربي ، كل هؤلاء من رواة أهل الكوفة ومن أعلامهم ، ورواه عبد الله بن عبد القدوس ، عن الأعمش ، عن موسى بن طريف ، عن عبادة بن ربعي عن علي مثله " .*


بارك الله فيك ، الحديث رواهُ جمعٌ غفير عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى وهذا مما قد ذكرتهُ في طيات تخريجي للحديث ، أما ما ذكرت عن أبو نعيم الأصفهاني حفظك الله تعالى نعرفهُ وقد إطلعنا عليه ورواية شعبة متكلمٌ فيها .




> الرقم الصحيح هو (560) .*قال البزار :* *حدثنا محمد بن المثنى ، قال : حدثنا أبو معاوية ، عن الأعمش ، عن عدي بن ثابت ، عن زر ، عن علي رضي الله عنه ، قال : والذي فلق الحبة ، وبرأ النسمة إنه لعهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمي إلي : أنه لا يحبني إلا مؤمن ولا يبغضني إلا منافق.**وهذا الحديث لا نعلمه يروى عن علي ، بأحسن من هذا الإسناد.**قلت : وهذا ليس تحسينا بالمعنى الاصطلاحي ، لأن أحسن تعني أفضل أو أصح ، يعني تصحيح نسبي ، والتصحيح النسبي يمكن أن يفاضل رواية بالنسبة لروايات أخرى ، أو تفضيل رواية صحيحة على أقل رواية أقل منها في الضبط والاتقان ، ولا يخرج كلاهما عن مرتبة الصحة .*


بارك الله فيك ، بالإستقراء فإن منهج البزار في مسندهِ إن قال هذا " بأحسن من هذا الإسناد " . 
فإنهُ رحمه الله تعالى يرى أنهُ أحسنُ طريقاً وأشهرُ عنهُ رحمه الله تعالى ، وهي رواية أبي معاوية عن الأعمش وقد ذكرتُ هذا في التخريج أخي الشيخ أحمد السكندري ، وإن قالها فإنهُ يعني أن هذا الطريق بحد ذاتهِ أشهرُ أو أحسنُ سنداً . والله أعلم .

وسأضربُ مثالاً على هذا القول / 
[ وابن أبي عروبة عن أيوب عن نافع أحسنُ طريقاً ، فلذلك ذكرناه ] .

أو لعلهُ يريدُ بقولهِ هذا بأنهُ أحسنُ إسناداً وأحسنُ طريقاً يروى في هذا الخبر ومثالهُ ما قالهُ : 
[ قد روى عن أبي هريرة وعن عبد الله بن عمرو وغيرهم فذكرناهُ عن علي وأجتزأنا به ، وهذا الحديث قد روي عن علي من غير وجه وهذا الإسناد أحسن إسناد يروي في ذلك وأصحهُ ] المسند للبزار (2/291) ، والذي يظهر لي أنهُ قد يطلقُ هذه الألفاظ على الأحاديث التي يرى أنها أحسنُ إسناداً وطريقاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برواية علي عنهُ أخي الشيخ أحمد السكندري ، وكلُ هذا يظهرُ من قوله في المسند المعلل الكبير حفظك الله تعالى ، والذي أراهُ ان قولهُ هنا ( أحسنُ من هذا الإسناد ) أي أجودُ من هذا الإسناد وأحسن طريقاً ، فهو يفاضلُ بين الطرق ويحسنُ الرواية والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم . 




> لم يثبت أن عدي بن ثابت داعية من كبار علماء الشيعة ، وليس المسعودي هذا بحجة في اثبات أن عدي بن ثابت من كبار الدعاة للرفض*1- * *المسعودي رافضي ، وكتبه معروفة بأنها كتب أكاذيب وموضوعات .**2- * *أن الرافضة معروف عنهم بانتحال الأشخاص ، خاصة ممن نسب اليه قدرا من التشيع ، فيجعلونه اماما من أئمتهم .**قال الذهبي في "ميزان الاعتدال" (3/61) : " عدى بن ثابت عالم الشيعة ، وصادقهم ، وقاصهم ، وإمام مسجدهم ، ولو كانت الشيعة مثله لقل شرهم " .**فهل لو كان الشيعة كلهم مثله في الغلو ودعاة الى بدعتهم لكثر شرهم ، مما يدل على أن عدي بن ثابت لم يكن على تشيعهم المذموم ...*


بارك الله فيك أخي الشيخ أحمد السكندري ، مما لا شك فيه أن عدي بن ثابت لم يكن من الدعاة أو من الكبار إنما ذكرنا قول المسعودي فيهِ لبيان حقيقة الإحتجاج برواية المبتدعة عند أهل الحديث ، وأما ما نقلتهُ عن المسعودي فمما لا يخفى حفظك الله تعالى فالمسعودي رافضي هذا لا شك فيه فجزاك الله تعالى خيراً على التنبيه والتذكير . 
وأما ما نقلت عن الذهبي حفظك الله تعالى ، قد ذكرتُ في تخريجي أن التشيع ليس المذموم أو الرفض المرفوض حفظك الله تعالى ، وقلتُ ان تشيع عدي بن ثابت لم يكن بسب أو تناول الشيخين ، ولكن جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الإضافة .

أما ختاماً فالحديث ( صحيح ) ولم نقل أنهُ حسنٌ حفظك الله تعالى . والله أعلم .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

> بارك الله فيك ، الحديث رواهُ جمعٌ غفير عن الأعمش رحمه الله تعالى وهذا مما قد ذكرتهُ في طيات تخريجي للحديث ، أما ما ذكرت عن أبو نعيم الأصفهاني حفظك الله تعالى نعرفهُ وقد إطلعنا عليه ورواية شعبة متكلمٌ فيها .


واياكم أخي الكريم 
أنا أعرف أنك نقلت كلام أبو نعيم في طيات تخريجك ، ولكن كنت أريد فقط اثبات التواتر عن الأعمش في هذه الفقرة بعينها ، ولم أقصد انك لم تذكر كلام الأصبهاني رحمه الله ...
ورواية شعبة معلولة .... وهذا معلوم لم أتعرض له ...




> بارك الله فيك ، بالإستقراء فإن منهج البزار في مسندهِ إن قال هذا " بأحسن من هذا الإسناد " . 
> فإنهُ رحمه الله تعالى يرى أنهُ أحسنُ طريقاً وأشهرُ عنهُ رحمه الله تعالى ، وهي رواية أبي معاوية عن الأعمش وقد ذكرتُ هذا في التخريج أخي الشيخ أحمد السكندري ، وإن قالها فإنهُ يعني أن هذا الطريق بحد ذاتهِ أشهرُ أو أحسنُ سنداً . والله أعلم .
> 
> وسأضربُ مثالاً على هذا القول / 
> [ وابن أبي عروبة عن أيوب عن نافع أحسنُ طريقاً ، فلذلك ذكرناه ] .
> 
> أو لعلهُ يريدُ بقولهِ هذا بأنهُ أحسنُ إسناداً وأحسنُ طريقاً يروى في هذا الخبر ومثالهُ ما قالهُ : 
> [ قد روى عن أبي هريرة وعن عبد الله بن عمرو وغيرهم فذكرناهُ عن علي وأجتزأنا به ، وهذا الحديث قد روي عن علي من غير وجه وهذا الإسناد أحسن إسناد يروي في ذلك وأصحهُ ] المسند للبزار (2/291) ، والذي يظهر لي أنهُ قد يطلقُ هذه الألفاظ على الأحاديث التي يرى أنها أحسنُ إسناداً وطريقاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم برواية علي عنهُ أخي الشيخ أحمد السكندري ، وكلُ هذا يظهرُ من قوله في المسند المعلل الكبير حفظك الله تعالى ، والذي أراهُ ان قولهُ هنا ( أحسنُ من هذا الإسناد ) أي أجودُ من هذا الإسناد وأحسن طريقاً ، فهو يفاضلُ بين الطرق ويحسنُ الرواية والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


أخي الكريم لقد ذكرت لك من قبل أن هذا يسمى (تصحيح أو تحسين نسبي) ، وهذا لا يحتاج لاستقراء منهج البزار منفردا ، لأن مصطلح عليه أهل الحديث قاطبة ..




> أما ختاماً فالحديث ( صحيح ) ولم نقل أنهُ حسنٌ حفظك الله تعالى . والله أعلم .


حفظك الله ..
أنا لم أقل أنك حسنت الحديث ، 
انما حضرتك قلت بأن الترمذي حسنه فقلت نصا : " وقد حسنهُ الترمذي قائلاً الجامع للترمذي (3699) : [ قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى: هَذَا حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ ] " .
 لذا كان جوابي هو : ( *وقال الترمذي : " حسن صحيح " ،* *وهذا يفيد التصحيح لا مجرد التحسين* * )*.


نريد أن نعمل كتابا لتفنيد باقي تضعيفات الأمين ، وقد خرجت حديث : " أنتم أعلم بأمر دنياكم " فراجعه على ملتقى أهل الحديث فهو كامل مع التفنيد ... وجزاكم الله خيرا ..

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم أحمد السكندري .

إشارتكم إلي أنهُ متواترٌ عن الأعمش رحمه الله ورضي عنهُ فائدة طيبة فجزاكم الله كل خير . 

بل إن منهج البزار يحتاجُ إلي الإستقراء في مسنده المعلل أخي الكريم ، وأما كلامكم فهو عينُ الصواب وليس بالبعيد عن كلامي أحسن إليك ، فإنهُ يريدُ بقولهِ ( أجودها وأصحها ) وهو إن قلنا تحسين فهو ( نسبي ) ونقول أنهُ ( صحيح ) وهو عينُ ما ذهبت إليه أخي السكندري في ردك على الموضوع فجزاك الله تعالى كل خير ونفع بعلمك وأجزل عليك المثوبة الحسنة .

أما قول الترمذي فلا يختلف في كونه تصحيح . 
أما الكتب فكيف أستطيعُ ان أساعدكم بالكتاب ، وأما بحثكم فليتك تضعهُ لي هنا . والله الموفق .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم أحمد السكندري .
> أما الكتب فكيف أستطيعُ ان أساعدكم بالكتاب ، وأما بحثكم فليتك تضعهُ لي هنا . والله الموفق .


واياكم أخي الكريم ...
بالنسبة للكتاب فهو سيكون جهد مشترك بيننا ، فيخرج أحدنا الحديث لكي لا يتكرر الجهد ، ونناقشه معا لسد الأخطاء الفردية فنصل الى بحث متكامل ، على أن نقسم العمل بيننا .

وهذا مثال : لتخريجي لحديث : " أنتم أعم بأمر دنياكم " :
http://www.albshara.com/showthread.php?t=18569

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

فكرة طيبة أخي الحبيب أحمد السكندري أحسن الله تعالى إليك .

ولعلني أبدأ بتخريح حديث الثقلين في صحيح مسلم ، إن شاء الله تعالى وأتمنى إن أردت أن تخرج حديثاً أن تكتب لي على الخاص أنك ستقومُ بتخريج الحديث ونسأل الله تعالى التوفيق ، وماذا بخصوص تفريغ هذه التخريجات في كتاب .. ؟

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

> ولعلني أبدأ بتخريح حديث الثقلين في صحيح مسلم ، إن شاء الله تعالى وأتمنى إن أردت أن تخرج حديثاً أن تكتب لي على الخاص أنك ستقومُ بتخريج الحديث ونسأل الله تعالى التوفيق ، وماذا بخصوص تفريغ هذه التخريجات في كتاب .. ؟


في النهاية ، بعد تخريج جميع الأحاديث وتفنيد شبهات المضعفين ، سنقوم بتجميع كل هذه الأعمال في كتاب اليكتروني بعد مراجعتها وتنقيحها وتنسيقها مرة أخرى ... والأمر اليك ماذا ترى !! والأفضل أن تراسلني على الخاص ...
وجزاكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

لا بأس تمت المراسلة على الخاص ، بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## الان عثمان

الأخ الذي كتب بإسم أبي زرعة سؤال , كيف سميت نفسك أبا زرعة ؟ وهل أنت من الري ؟

----------


## أبوعبيدة المصري

جزاك الله خيرا, و نفع بك.

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

قال الامام احمد : حدثنا عبد الله قال حدثني أبي قثنا اسود بن عامر قثنا إسرائيل عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : إنما كنا نعرف منافقي الأنصار ببغضهم عليا - فضائله 979 

رجال السند كلهم ثقات وقد روى الترمذي وغيره هذا الاثر باسناد اخر


قال أحمد: حدثنا عبد الله قثنا علي بن مسلم قثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال أنا محمد بن علي السلمي عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : ما كنا نعرف منافقينا معشر الأنصار إلا ببغضهم عليا - الفضائل 1086 

كل اسناده موثقون ومحمد بن علي هو محمد بن علي بن ربيعة وثقه ابن معين وابو حاتم وابن حبان


والاثران شاهدان لصحة حديث عدي عن زر عن علي عليه السلام


وكما قال الإمام الذهبي المقصود ان بغض علي من شعب النفاق لا ان من ابغضه بسبب خلاف اصبح منافقا  كقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث المتواتر: لا يزني الزاني وهو حين يزني مؤمن - قطف الازهار للسيوطي وشرح الحديث واضح ولا يكون الموحد اذا زنا منافقا

----------


## أبو خليل الحساوي

4751 - حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ سَلْمٍ قَالَ: نَا أَبُو الْأَزْهَرِ النَّيْسَابُورِ  يُّ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ، وَحْدِي قَالَ: نَا مَعْمَرٌ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ، عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ: نَظَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى عَلِيٍّ، فَقَالَ: «لَا يُحِبُّكَ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ، وَلَا يَبْغَضُكَ إِلَّا مُنَافِقٌ، مَنْ أَحَبَّكَ فَقَدْ أَحَبَّنِي، وَمَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ فَقَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي، وَحَبِيبِي حَبِيبُ اللَّهِ، وَبَغِيضِي بَغِيضُ اللَّهِ، وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ أَبْغَضَكَ بَعْدِي» - الأوسط للطبراني


والاسناد كله ثقات  وابو الازهر هو احمد بن الازهر بن منيع وابن سلم هو عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن سلم الاصبهاني الرازي الحافظ

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> الأخ الذي كتب بإسم أبي زرعة سؤال , كيف سميت نفسك أبا زرعة ؟ وهل أنت من الري ؟


الأخ الكريم الان عثمان - سلمك الله - . 
وهل يجب أن أكون من أهل الري لاسمي نفسي باسم إمام الجرح والتعديل ؟؟

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> جزاك الله خيرا, و نفع بك.


الأخ أبو عبيدة المصري - سلمك الله - . 
جزاك الله كل خير وأحسن إليك في الدنيا والآخر أخي الحبيب .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الكريم أبو خليل الحساوي - سلمك الله - . 
لم أفهم الهدف من طرح مشاركتيك ، فهل لك أن توضح وجهة النظر لنتمكن من الرد عليها إن شاء الله .

----------


## أبو هجر البغدادي

> الأخ الكريم أبو خليل الحساوي - سلمك الله - . 
> لم أفهم الهدف من طرح مشاركتيك ، فهل لك أن توضح وجهة النظر لنتمكن من الرد عليها إن شاء الله .


بسمه تعالى وله الحمد وبه نستعين ..
سرد ماتع ومتقن، يكتنف جوانبه الضبط والروعة ، ويحوطه الفن والصنعة، فجزاك الله خيراً ..
وأحسب أنّ الأخ الحساوي، وفقه الله تعالى، أراد سرد شواهد ومتابعات لحديث الأعمش الصحيح؛ فجزاه الله خيراً ..
وأكبر الظنّ أنّ غرضكم -أبا زرعة- بيان صحة حديث الأعمش المرفوع بخصوصه، سيما ما أخرجه الإمام مسلم، دون شواهده في غيره..
فلقد أجدتم أنّ عنعنة الأعمش لا تضرّ في مثل المقام، كما أنّ دعوى إعلال الحديث بمجرّد التشيّع واهية، ولقد أحسنتم في إماطة اللثام عن هذا الأمر، فهذا هو جل غرضكم فيما تفظلتم به أعلاه ..

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الفاضل أبو هجر البغدادي - أيدهُ الله تعالى وغفر لنا ولهُ - . 
الأخُ الكريم جزاك الله تعالى كُل خيرٍ على المُداخلةِ الطيبة ، ولكنْ إن قولكم " بسمهِ تعالى " لهو مخالفٌ لما في القرآن الكريم في سورة النمل (( إِنَّهُ مِن سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ )) وقد نبه أحدُ الأخوة - سلمهُ الله - على هذا الأمر والذي أعرفهُ وأحسنُ الظن بكم أن الشيعة من تنتهجُ هذا النهج فهل أنت من الشيعة أخي الكريم ! .

----------


## كاوا محمد أبو عبد البر

> قال الامام احمد : حدثنا عبد الله قال حدثني أبي قثنا اسود بن عامر قثنا إسرائيل عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال : إنما كنا نعرف منافقي الأنصار ببغضهم عليا - فضائله 979 
> 
> رجال السند كلهم ثقات وقد روى الترمذي وغيره هذا الاثر باسناد اخر
> 
> 
> قال أحمد: حدثنا عبد الله قثنا علي بن مسلم قثنا عبيد الله بن موسى قال أنا محمد بن علي السلمي عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن جابر بن عبد الله قال : ما كنا نعرف منافقينا معشر الأنصار إلا ببغضهم عليا - الفضائل 1086


شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على هذا البحث الجيد عموما.
أما الأخ الحساوي ، فقد وقعت في خطأ نبهت اليه في موضوعي فائدة نفيسة لأهل الحديث بخصوص فضائل الصحابة لأحمد بن حنبل
القائل : حدثنا عبد الله هو القطيعي وليس الامام أحمد كما زعمت ، فالقطيعي يروي عن عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه الذي هو الامام أحمد كما لونته بالأحمر ، هذا بالنسبة للمثال الأول.

أما المثال الثاني فلا وجود للامام أحمد بل هو من زوائد ابنه عبد الله ، فالقطيعي قال حدثنا عبد الله قثنا علي بن مسلم أي أن عبد الله بن أحمد لا يرويه عن أبيه وانما عن علي بن مسلم ،وهذا يسمى من زوائد عبد الله على الفضائل.

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ ابو زرعة الرازي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 

من باب الفائدة فقد اورد الامام الاجري رحمه الله في كتابه (الشريعة)
باب بعنوان: ذكر عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى علي أنه لا يحبه إلا مؤمن
واورد في هذا الباب 18 حديثاً ما بين صحيح وحسن وضعيف وموضوع

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على هذا البحث الجيد عموما.
> أما الأخ الحساوي ، فقد وقعت في خطأ نبهت اليه في موضوعي فائدة نفيسة لأهل الحديث بخصوص فضائل الصحابة لأحمد بن حنبل
> القائل : حدثنا عبد الله هو القطيعي وليس الامام أحمد كما زعمت ، فالقطيعي يروي عن عبد الله بن أحمد عن أبيه الذي هو الامام أحمد كما لونته بالأحمر ، هذا بالنسبة للمثال الأول.
> 
> أما المثال الثاني فلا وجود للامام أحمد بل هو من زوائد ابنه عبد الله ، فالقطيعي قال حدثنا عبد الله قثنا علي بن مسلم أي أن عبد الله بن أحمد لا يرويه عن أبيه وانما عن علي بن مسلم ،وهذا يسمى من زوائد عبد الله على الفضائل.
> 
> تقبل تحياتي


الأخ الكريم كاوا - سدده الله تعالى - . 
بارك الله فيك على هذه الفائدة التي غفل عنها الكثير ، فنعم ما تفضلتم بهِ .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> الشيخ ابو زرعة الرازي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك 
> 
> من باب الفائدة فقد اورد الامام الاجري رحمه الله في كتابه (الشريعة)
> باب بعنوان: ذكر عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى علي أنه لا يحبه إلا مؤمن
> واورد في هذا الباب 18 حديثاً ما بين صحيح وحسن وضعيف وموضوع


الشيخ الفاضل ماجد مسفر العتيبي - سدده الله - .
أحسنت بارك الله فيكم على هذه الزيادة الطيبة ، فلا حُرمت الأجر شيخنا الكريم .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الأخ الحبيب رضا الحملاوي - وفقه الله - . 
بارك الله تعالى فيك وجزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بنا وبكم وعلمنا العلم النافع .

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

السلام عليكم 
قد ذكر الدارقطني هذا الخبر في التتبع
وما ورد في علله من التقوية والتصحيح فبالنسبة 
وكذا قول البزار إنه أحسن ما ورد إسنادا فهو بالنسبة
 ولا يلزم منه الثبوت فالضعيف  أحسن إسنادا من الضعيف جدا 
وقولكما إن المسعودي رافضي فذهول غريب 
فالمسعودي هنا هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله أحد المشاهير
وليس هو المسعودي صاحب المروج

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

> السلام عليكم 
> قد ذكر الدارقطني هذا الخبر في التتبع
> وما ورد في علله من التقوية والتصحيح فبالنسبة 
> وكذا قول البزار إنه أحسن ما ورد إسنادا فهو بالنسبة
>  ولا يلزم منه الثبوت فالضعيف  أحسن إسنادا من الضعيف جدا 
> وقولكما إن المسعودي رافضي فذهول غريب 
> فالمسعودي هنا هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله أحد المشاهير
> وليس هو المسعودي صاحب المروج


غرني أن الدارقطني ذكره في كتاب التتبع 
والذي يظهر أنه ذكره إلزاما للبخاري لا تتبعا لمسلم 
وبه جزم الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله والشيخ العدوي في صحيح فضائل الصحابة والله أعلم .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

الحديث الأقرب أنه موضوع اخي ولايصح--والله اعلم
وقد غمزه الدارقطني فليتك ذكرت من باب الامانة في النقل هذا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> الحديث الأقرب أنه موضوع اخي ولايصح--والله اعلم
> وقد غمزه الدارقطني فليتك ذكرت من باب الامانة في النقل هذا


موضوع !!
أما كلام الدارقطني فقد أشار إخواننا إليه .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> موضوع !!
> أما كلام الدارقطني فقد أشار إخواننا إليه .


نعم أخي الأقرب أنه *موضوع وضعاً* لأسباب كثيرة لم تذكر هنا, "أبرزها مايتصل بالسياق التاريخي في الفترة من زمن المختار الكذاب وحتى زمن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي, وإذا وسعتها فمنذ استشهاد عثمان رضي الله تعالى عنه وحتى استتباب الامور لابي جعفر المنصور. 
وأحاديث عدي بن ثابت عن البراء بن عازب فيها احاديث جياد لايمكن الاستغنا عنها, خصوصا حديثه عن هجرة ابي بكر مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
ومايخص ماذكره الدارقطني العهد بعيد بالقراءة-قبل نحو من 17 سنة تقريباً - امنحني وقت
والمؤمن كيس فطن - فلابد ان يتطرق للروايات حسب المنهج الحديثي المتعارف عليه ويضيف على ذلك فقه أحداث التاريخ زمن كل حديث, غير ذلك سنتجرع مرارة التقليد او حتى حلاوته!

----------


## أحمد القلي

*على فرض أنه تكلم فيه من له الحق أن يتكلم في الأحاديث , فلم يؤثر عن أحد منهم أنه قال أنه موضوع 
بل العكس قد صححه أولائك الأئمة بعد أن استجازوا اخراجه في كتبهم التي نزهوها عن ادخال الحديث الموضوع فيها 
والدارقطني في العلل أشار الى أن الطرق الأخرى معلولة الا الطريق الذي أخرجه منه مسلم ,حيث قال 
(وَالصَّحِيحُ عَنْ وَكِيعٍ وَغَيْرِهِ، عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ زِرٍّ )انتهى
نعم قد تكلم أئمة الشأن في عدي وفي تشيعه , وقال ابن معين أنه غال في التشيع وكذا الدارقطني 
لكن ما دام أنه دخل أصح كتابين في الحديث ,فقد جاوز القنطرة , وثبتت عدالته 
وغاية ماوجدت من كلام فيه ما قاله شيخ الاسلام , في الرد على الرافضي , أن البخاري قد أعرض عنه وأخرجه مسلم .
وقال مرة في هذا الحديث (لو كان محفوظا) فهذه عبارة فيها الاحتمال وليس الجزم بعدم ثبوته 
وقد روى مسلم قبله حديثا مثله في حب الأنصار ورواه من طرق 
والعجيب أن من تلك الطرق رواية عدي هذا 
قال مسلم ..
 حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ الْبَرَاءَ يُحَدِّثُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي الْأَنْصَارِ: «لَا يُحِبُّهُمْ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ، وَلَا يُبْغِضُهُمْ إِلَّا مُنَافِقٌ، مَنْ أَحَبَّهُمْ أَحَبَّهُ اللهُ وَمَنْ أَبْغَضَهُمْ أَبْغَضَهُ اللهُ»
 قَالَ شُعْبَةُ: قُلْتُ لِعَدِيٍّ: سَمِعْتَهُ مِنَ الْبَرَاءِ؟، قَالَ: إِيَّايَ حَدَّثَ))
وشعبة انما يتثبت من السماع , لشدة تحريه وقوة تقصيه , وليس عنده ريب أن الرجل صدوق , 
ولو خفي أمره على العالمين فلن يخفى على أحد مثل شعبة 
وأنت ترى في الحديث أن النبي عليه السلام قد صرح أن الأنصار لا يبغضهم الا منافق 
وقد اتفق المهاجرون والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم الى يوم القيامة أن عليا رضي الله عنه خير من كل رجل الأنصار 
فهل نستكثر عليه مثل هذا الفضل الذي ثبت لمن هو دونه ؟؟


*

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

جوابا على سطرك الاخير اخي: طبعا لا, ومراددنا هنا ليس حول ذات علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه ولكن عن الرواية نفسها
ابو بكر الصديق لايوجد عنه حديث هكذا ومع ذلك نحن لسنا في حاجة لوجود حديث هكذا لندرك ان من يبغض مثل ابي بكر مفارق, فحسبك ان الله عز وجل زكاهم وكانوا كما وصفهم الله عز وجل.

بل افترض اخي الفاضل انني كتبت بسفه وجهل وتعالم: ان عدي حور حديث البراء عن الانصار على علي بسبب شيوع عادة خبيثة زمن الحجاج (يعني زمن عدي بن ثابت) وهي سب علي بن ابي طالب -- كردة فعل!! وقد ظهر احاديث على هذه الشاكلة كردة فعل--احاديث شيعية بعضها في فضائل ابي بكر وعمر: مثل ابي بكر وعمر سيدا كهول الجنة! لاحظ هذا حديث شيعي كوفي. ووضعت بنية الخير وكردة فعل لمقاومة غلاتهم.
ومع ذلك انتم هنا خففتم الامور وبعضكم شدد--مثلا ارى بوضوح الدمدمة على شيعية عدي بن ثابت ولا احسب هذا من التشدد في التيقن في اخذ العلم والتثبت فيه.

وانا هنا اخي--لأنني  على شيء من العلم-لا اتمنى الطعن في عدي بن ثابت وفي كافة ماورى--لأنني هكذا سأرد حديث الهجرة الطويل! (المسألة فيها تعقيد)
واذاكان شعبة رحمه الله يتوقى ويتشدد في الاخذ ويتحرز--فهذه قرينة حتى لو اعتبرتها انت ضعيفة ان الحديث الاخر لايرى شعبة صحته. فيكون المخرج منهج المتقدمين في غالبيتهم التوقي من رواية المبتدع فيما قد ينصر بدعته.

----------


## أحمد القلي

*الحديث الى حد الساعة لا أعلم أحدا طعن فيه بمثل هذا الذي فعلت أنت 
فان كان عندك أحد من  السلف وحتى من الخلف , فأخرج لنا كلامه 




			
				ابو بكر الصديق لايوجد عنه حديث هكذا ومع ذلك نحن لسنا في حاجة لوجود حديث  هكذا لندرك ان من يبغض مثل ابي بكر مفارق, فحسبك ان الله عز وجل زكاهم  وكانوا كما وصفهم الله عز وجل.
			
		

الصديق جاءت فيه أحاديث وفضائل أعلى من هذا , واختص بأشياء لم يخص بها أحد من الأمة 
لكن لا أدري ما الذي لم يعجبك في هذا الحديث , وما الذي كبر عليك قبوله فيه ؟
وقد حاء في البخاري ((لأعْطِيَنَّ الرَّايَةَ - أَوْ لَيَأْخُذَنَّ - غَدًا رَجُلٌ يُحِبُّهُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ يَفْتَحُ اللَّهُ عَلَىَ يَدَيْهِ))
فهل حين قال أن الله تعالى يحبه ورسوله , قد تفرد بهذا الفضل ؟
وقال حين خلفه في غزوة تبوك 
( "أما ترْضى أَن تكون مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ هَارُونَ مِنْ مُوسَى غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ لَا نَبِيَّ بَعْدِي")
فهذه منزلة عظيمة ومنقبة رفيعة 
وهذا حديث متفق عليه لا مجال لأحد لأن يتجرأ أن يطعن فيه ..
*وللحديث بقية

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

لم تقرأ ردي السابق اخي جيدا
وأعيده بناء على ردك الأخير--ليس انا من ينتقص او يرد فضيلة لعلي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه وأرضاه وحديثنا ذكرت انه ليس عن علي ولكن عن هذا الحديث هل يصح أم لا, ولو كان يصح لنا تقليد من نحب لسكتنا أخي ولكن انا اعتقادي في قرارة نفسي ان هذا حديث باطل وأهون علي اخي رده على ان اعتقد الكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وانتظر منك اعتذار عن سو الفهم لردي السابق
=
تسألني عن اسم أي عالم رده سواء من الخلف أو السلف, رغم أنهه كان يكفيك أن تقول انه مخرج في "صحيح مسلم" وأنت تعتقد صحته على هذا الأساس وقد تم الدمدمة على شيعية عدي بن ثابت, 

هيا اخي اعدد معي العلل:
1) حديث كوفي
2) وكيع: كأن نبي الله في الكوفة غير النبي الذي يعرفه المسلمون--لا أعتقد انك اخي اساسا بحاجة لقول وكيع--اذا لديك المام تام ومفصل بتارخ الكوفة منذ التشنيع على صلاة سعد بن ابي وقاص الذي علمهم الصلاة وحتى هذه العصور.
3) دعك من شيعية عدي, زر بن حبيش نفسه أحاديثه فيها رداءة وكافتها غرائب -- مثل حديث أن ابن مسعود يحك المعوذتين من المصحف (من بني أسد الذين عابوا صلاة سعد--تعزرني أسد على الإسلام وانا قاتلتهم عليه)
4) لايكفي أبدا وجود الحديث عند مسلم ليجوز القنطرة--هذا سفه وليس كلام من شم رائحة القران والسنة- واستنار بالنورين, نور الكتاب ومشكاة النبوة- -- بالله كيف يكفي وهو يورد حديث أن علي قال لعمر وابي بكر خائنان غادران!
5) التشاهل في باب الفضائل--هذه تعرفها انت
6) رواية المبتدع على هواه وكانوا قد فتنوا كما تعلم بآل بيت علي بن ابي طالب. وهذه انت تعرفها
يتبع . . .

----------


## أحمد القلي

*انتظر مني الاعتذار , وستدركه يوم تطلع الشمس من مغربها 
وقد أسرفت على نفسك في الطعن في الأئمة 
وأعيد لك السؤال الذي لن تعثر له على جواب ما دام الليل والنهار 
ايتيني بامام من السلف أو من الخلف , قد طعن في الحديث 
أقول طعن وليس وصفه بالوضع كما تجرأت أنت 
وأنا منتظر ردك على يأس وقنوط أنت مدرك لحقيقته وغايته  
 وبعدها , سأرد على المغالطات التي فاضت بها مشاركتك السابقة في الطعن في أهل الكوفة*

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

نحوت نحو الشخصنة
نحن من نعتذر في هذه الحالة وأنت انتظر خروج الشمس من مغربها
طالما لايوجد اذن تسمع لماذا نتحاور أخي --انما يستجيب الذين يسمعون - صدق الله العظيم
والإشكالية الأساسية لديك في رقم 4. ولم ولن يكون النطق بالحق طعنا ذا كان المرء يقر بفضلهم

----------


## أحمد القلي

*



			
				والإشكالية الأساسية لديك في رقم 4. ولم ولن يكون النطق بالحق طعنا ذا كان المرء يقر بفضلهم
			
		

لنقرأ ما كتبته في هذا الرقم 





			
				) لايكفي أبدا وجود الحديث عند مسلم ليجوز القنطرة--هذا  سفه وليس كلام من شم رائحة القران والسنة- واستنار بالنورين, نور الكتاب  ومشكاة النبوة- -- بالله كيف يكفي وهو يورد حديث أن علي قال لعمر وابي بكر  خائنان غادران!
			
		

العلم ياهذا ليست له رائحة , وأكبر سفاهة ركبتها هي أنك ظننت أني قلت أن وجود الحديث عند مسلم معناه أنه قد جاوز القنطرة 
هذا لم ولن تراه عيناك في كلامي 
ما قلته هو دخول الراوي في الصحيحين معناه أنه جاوز القنطرة 
وهذه العبارة قد قالها الأئمة الذين ناصبتهم العداوة وأعرضت عن كلامهم ورميته وراء ظهرك
وهذا كلامي سابقا فأعد قراءته على تثبت وتمهل 




			
				نعم قد تكلم أئمة الشأن في عدي وفي تشيعه , وقال ابن معين أنه غال في التشيع وكذا الدارقطني 
لكن ما دام أنه دخل أصح كتابين في الحديث ,فقد جاوز القنطرة , وثبتت عدالته
			
		

وأعيد لك المقال ثانيا 
ايتيني بامام واحد ضعف أو رمى الحديث بما افتريته أنت
فعند ذلك سأقر لك أن لك سلف وأنك لم تبتدع هذه المقالة 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=369744
*

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> *العلم ياهذا ليست له رائحة , وأكبر سفاهة ركبتها هي أنك ظننت أني قلت أن وجود الحديث عند مسلم معناه أنه قد جاوز القنطرة هذا لم ولن تراه عيناك في كلامي ما قلته هو دخول الراوي في الصحيحين معناه أنه جاوز القنطرة*


نعتذر عن عدم الدقة بعد هذا التوضيح-وحتى هذه العبارة أخي محل نظر
مايخص نقطة التحدي في ردك, ليس العلم هكذا اخي, ولن يكون هناك احتمال اتفاق الا اذا جمعت انت روايات العراقيين وعالجتها بغيرها.
والحديث اعلاه لو قلت انا فقط "لم يخرجه البخاري" رغم باب فضائل علي بن ابي طالب, فهي أحد وسائل الرد ومع ذلك أمر هذا الحديث لرأس الشيعة وقاصهم أبين من هذا.
في تلك الفترة أخي كانوا قد فتنوا بعلي بن ابي طالب خصوصا ايام المبير الحجاج بن يوسف. 
وزر بن حبيش نفسه ليس ذلك الميزان, بعض حديثه رديء
ومتن الحديث نفسه أين خواص علي عنه؟
وقاعدتكم: رواية المبتدع في نصرة هواه--اين انسلتت؟
والمتحرز شعبة لماذا روى حديث الانصار ولم يرو هذا؟
وهلم جراً

----------

